# /etc/conf.d/local.start wird nicht ausgeführt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

der init Prozess endet mit local start

und dann erscheint der Eingabeprompt

```
sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.5
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

ebegin "Cleaning Tmp - Temporäre Verzeichnisse werden geleert" 

rm -r -f /tmp/* 

rm -r -f /usr/tmp/portage/* 

rm -r -f /var/tmp/portage/* 

eend $?

ebegin "Cleaning Drucker Xorg u.a. Logfiles - Logfiles werden gelöscht" 

rm -r -f /var/log/cups/* 

rm -r -f /var/log/Xorg*

rm -r -f /var/log/kdm*

eend $?

ebegin "Zeitabgleich Systemzeit mit Atomuhr"

/usr/local/bin/Zeitabgleich

eend $?

/usr/bin/kdm
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # rc-update show

             net.eth0 |                                        default

             netmount |                                        default

          consolefont |                  boot                         

        device-mapper |                  boot                         

          staticroute |                  boot                         

               cdemud |                                        default

              modules |                  boot                         

       udev-postmount |                                        default

         termencoding |                  boot                         

                 swap |                  boot                         

                dmesg | sysinit                                       

           localmount |                  boot                         

                 fsck |                  boot                         

                lircd |                                        default

            alsasound |                  boot                         

         cpufrequtils |                                        default

         avahi-daemon |                                        default

               net.lo |                  boot                         

                 dbus |                                        default

           vixie-cron |                                        default

                 root |                  boot                         

                 hald |                                        default

                 udev | sysinit                                       

            savecache |         shutdown                              

            killprocs |         shutdown                              

               procfs |                  boot                         

            syslog-ng |                  boot                         

               sysctl |                  boot                         

              urandom |                  boot                         

             hostname |                  boot                         

                acpid |                                        default

                local |                       nonetwork        default

                mysql |                                        default

                devfs | sysinit                                       

                cupsd |                                        default

             mount-ro |         shutdown                              

             bootmisc |                  boot                         

                 mtab |                  boot                         

              keymaps |                  boot                         

              hwclock |                  boot  
```

----------

## Veldrin

schwache vermutung - kannst du mal die ebgin/eend Zeilen auskommentieren, und schauen ob es funtz. 

Ich denke das init script verhaspelt sich dort, vorallem weil du meherer ebegin/eend hast.

V.

----------

## schmutzfinger

OT:

Für den Zeitabgleich:

```

emerge net-misc/ntp

rc-update add ntp-client default

```

Für /tmp sauber machen entweder mal nen Blick in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc werfen oder gleich tmpreaper installieren. "rm -rf *" in einem Verzeichnis wie /tmp ist ganz böse. Damit kann dir jeder die Festplatte leer löschen. Mehr dazu findest du in der Doku zu tmpreaper.

Bevor du das hier probierst guck es dir mal an und versuche zu erraten, was mit deinem "ls" passiert.

```

touch '/tmp/bla -al bla'

ls /tmp/*

```

Edit: habs gepostet ohne es zu testen, hat nicht den von mir erwarteten Effekt. Aber das kann an der shell liegen. Spätestens wenn xargs ins Spiel kommt sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.Last edited by schmutzfinger on Wed Dec 01, 2010 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert erst seit mehreren Tagen nicht mehr. Die Einträge haben vorher schon recht lange funktioniert. Ich probiere es aus.

Ich habe jetzt die local start aus default entfernt xdm ntp und local.stop bemüht.

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.stop

# This is a good place to unload any misc.

# programs you started above.

# For example, if you are using OSS and have

# "/usr/local/bin/soundon" above, put

# "/usr/local/bin/soundoff" here.

#

ebegin "Cleaning Tmp - Temporäre Verzeichnisse werden geleert" 

rm -r -f /usr/tmp/portage/* 

rm -r -f /var/tmp/portage/* 

eend $?

#

ebegin "Cleaning Distfiles - Distfiles werden gelöscht" 

rm -r -f /usr/portage/distfiles/* 

eend $?

#

#

ebegin "Cleaning Drucker Xorg u.a. Logfiles - Logfiles werden gelöscht" 

rm -r -f /var/log/cups/* 

rm -r -f /var/log/Xorg*

rm -r -f /var/log/kdm*

rm -r -f /var/log/messages

touch /var/log/messages

eend $?

#
```

emerge net-misc/ntp und rc-update add ntp-client default In der /etc/ntp.conf die Server geädert 

```
### Pools for Gentoo users

##server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

##server 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

##server 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

##server 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org
```

```
#Germany — de.pool.ntp.org

      server 0.de.pool.ntp.org

      server 1.de.pool.ntp.org

      server 2.de.pool.ntp.org

      server 3.de.pool.ntp.org
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *sys-apps/openrc-0.6.5 -  WARN: postinst wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/local.{start,stop} are deprecated.  Please convert
> 
> your files to /etc/conf.d/local and delete the files.

 

----------

